# I was told today that Molly isn't a cockapoo



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took Molly for a walk today and met this lady that was nice. She had a dog and said "we are friendly" I said "so are we". The dogs got along fine then she asked me what type of dog Molly was. I said "she's a cockapoo" she said "oh I have never seen one like that before" I thought what the F***. She was like "normally they are beige or white" never saw one that was spotted like that.

It made me mad so I acted nice but wanted to punch her whatever...I said "she is a parti poo" she laughed and went on her merry way! Sometimes I hate people


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey calm down .remember you blood preasher.haa Haa.you know you all ways have know it all people like that ,,now you have to learn to think faster, what you should of said was the molly was a very expensive breed..and was breed strictly for her color..and then you can give that little chuckle..haa Haa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Total jerk! Molly is a beautiful poo and her ignorance and more importantly her need to share her ignorance proves her jerkiness. So sorry you had to experience someone like that. Hugs to Molly and you from all of us. Actually imagined how cute It would be to see Molly hugging Lexi and Beemer.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i agree.she is so dumb .she wouldn't know a wonderful cockapoo if she fell over it .god i really dislike people like that .now that has my dander up..take care
and ginger says she is dumb also


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Just remember that jealousy is an ugly trait so you just need to feel sorry for the poor woman!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, to be honest reading this it didn't sound so bad, just a usual conversation, but I know there must have been something in the way she said it to upset you, I would try not to worry, you know what you have and how beautiful she is. If someone says something similar again perhaps you can say, yes it's nice not having one of the more common ones!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

People often say that to me as roans are not very common. They say "what unusual markings in a cockapoo." I usually take it as a compliment! There was obviously something in her manner that got to you and her laugh sounded kind of scornful. Silly old bat!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Isn't part of the wonder of poos the fact that they come in a variety of different colours and coat types?
She probably only likes vanilla ice cream too 
Just think what she misses out on by being narrow minded and rude.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well she is very uneducated in the world of cockapoos! 
Molly is one of the most beautiful little poos around! 
Next time you see her, nod and chuckle at her naively xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Renee ....... Imagine every time I'm out with Fergus lol xxxx. If only we could walk together x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

They aren't 'USUALLY beige or white' at all!  Ignorance is something best kept to oneself I say! 

Molly, you are a beautiful example of the diversity of the cockapoo, celebrate your unique quality and hold that adorable little head high.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

believe me I spent s lot if time researching coat types, patterns and colors yesterday. There is so much people don't know. Molly is the queen of poos! Check out the site Stews poos. He has a few like Molly on there right now. Not as cute tho  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> People often say that to me as roans are not very common. They say "what unusual markings in a cockapoo." I usually take it as a compliment! There was obviously something in her manner that got to you and her laugh sounded kind of scornful. Silly old bat!


I get that all the time too about her markings. Most of the poo's I see are either chocolates, beige, black or all white so I guess people think those are the only colors for some reason. She was a nice lady but then when she said "Oh she is a cockapoo I've never seen one with colors like that" she had this smile on her face that was saying "wow you have no clue what a cockapoo is" so that is why she made me so mad She had no clue I was mad cause I kept it inside and just smiled but if only she would of known what I was thinking in my head

I don't mind people's comments about her markings etc...cause I get it daily but don't make me feel like I don't know what kind of dog I have


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> believe me I spent s lot if time researching coat types, patterns and colors yesterday. There is so much people don't know. Molly is the queen of poos! Check out the site Stews poos. He has a few like Molly on there right now. Not as cute tho
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



Going to go check this out! Thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha some people hey .. oh I would just smile and say have a peep at My Dogs Life when you get 5 mins, some lovely coat colours available actually  giggling ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow! ha well some people.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Best to ignore people who are ignorant. Nobody knows it all! You can imagine the comments I get about Lola.. I just let them wash over me now.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't worry about what anyone else thinks. Molly is a gorgeous cockapoo 
I have been asked many times if pip is a Tibetan terrior & when I say "no she's a cockapoo" I get a very mixed response. But I don't care cos our cockapoos are gorgeous, beautiful & adorable & that's all that matters!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> believe me I spent s lot if time researching coat types, patterns and colors yesterday. There is so much people don't know. Molly is the queen of poos! Check out the site Stews poos. He has a few like Molly on there right now. Not as cute tho
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I looked at these poo pics.. Definitely not as cute as Molly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Molly is really very cute in person!!! even more than the pictures...she is just so small! and adorable! hence why I call her miss Molly Pocket! she is cute and funny!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I looked at these poo pics.. Definitely not as cute as Molly!


Mercedes was pretty cute though


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am trying to think of a perfect come back line for you. Nothing hostile, but something that makes it clear that you feel very lucky to have found such a beautiful and rare cockapoo and that you love her exactly the way she is!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i told her just what she should of said. ,you have to think quickly Haa haa.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When we were traveling once we tried to get a room in a hotel only to find out on the phone that only pure bred dogs were welcome. We had Max with us, our beloved mutt, but we needed the room so we made our kids rehearse a story that she was a rare breed, an Arizona rock hound. (Un)fortunately they never asked us her breed when we checked in! 

Maybe you should make up a fancy shmancy breed name for Molly?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just recognize the ignorance!!!! Miss Molly is a gorgeous example of party poo!!! I would have laughed in her dumb face!!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Heeeeeeeeeee an Arizona rock hound,,that is just the greatest thing i ever heard, wonderful story love it, ,and she just like most poos she eats rocks,,who was the girl on here that her poo would eat rocks . i can't remember love it take care


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

People can be such know it all's!


----------



## Mylesmom (Jun 26, 2013)

Molly is a gorgeous cockapoo!!! enough said


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> When we were traveling once we tried to get a room in a hotel only to find out on the phone that only pure bred dogs were welcome.


Sounds a bit Hitlerish


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it might have been only show dogs they took, not pure breds. I guess the assumption was that show dogs would be trained and have responsible owners? Max met a German Shepard puppy there. He was being trained as a cadaver dog by his police handler. I guess cadaver dogs need hotel stays too?


----------



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

I think they can really be any color. And who is she to tell you that your dog isn't a cockapoo?! Shouldn't you know best? 

Here's pictures of my friend's and it doesn't look like a cockapoo at all! The white one is also a cockapoo!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love dogs with shepard markings like those eyebrows. I have a pet theory that they are smarter than other dogs.


----------

